
Chemirocha: How an American Country Singer Became a Kenyan Star - tintinnabula
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/chemirocha-how-an-american-country-singer-became-a-kenyan-star
======
pen2l
> Half-man, half-beast “chemirochas.” Far from the popular conception of the
> myth is the deliciously ironic truth: the Kipsigis villagers are the ones
> who actually thought the white Europeans were savages.

Hah, wonderful. Chemirocha. This has to be the best submission I've seen on HN
ever. Thanks for posting!

I'm really curious to hear the songs that were recorded by Hugh - are they
available to listen anywhere?

~~~
yohoho22
They've got 30-second MP3 clips of the ones they've digitized online here:
[http://greenstone.ilam.ru.ac.za/cgi-
bin/library?p=about&c=il...](http://greenstone.ilam.ru.ac.za/cgi-
bin/library?p=about&c=ilam)

